# Steam Juicer



## gaudet (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking to purchase one in the near future and would like to know the pros and cons of stainless vs. aluminum


----------



## Waldo (Aug 3, 2008)

Pro= Stainless
Con = Aluminum


----------



## Bert (Aug 3, 2008)

Go with the stainless....I think it will be less of a problem that way...


----------



## smurfe (Aug 3, 2008)

I have found aluminum pots will pit, particularly from the acidity from certain fruits and veggies. I have also found that when they pit, they hold aromas from use. For example, I have two aluminum crawfish pots and one stainless. Both aluminum pots smell strong from the boils. The stainless pot has no odor and it spotless clean. Cleaning is much easier as well. Yes, stainless cost more but you pay for what you get. Many of the aluminum steamers I looked at were very thin gauger metal as well. I ended up ordering mine online at a very decent price. I can't remember where I got it but maybe Waldo does. I got mine from the same place he did. It's not a heavy gauger pot but it is heavier than any aluminum I looked at.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok Waldo,

where did you get your steamer juicer from? Do you remember how much it was?


----------



## smurfe (Aug 3, 2008)

I did a Google search. I believe this is where I ordered from. That is the one I have. I believewhen I ordered itwas $129.99 or $149.00when I got mine. Looks like they are back ordered though. It is a fine product. 


http://www-podunk.com/




This one looks like the same one or basically the same one. It is $20.00 cheaper. Looks like it is back ordered as well.


http://www.lehmans.com/jump.jsp?itemType=PRODUCT&amp;itemID=5596


Just do a Google search and search for your best price and don't forget to figure shipping in. Sometimes the lowest price isn't the lowest price to your door. And don't fall for free shipping. I have yet to see a place that offers free shipping being the best buy on anything.*Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## gaudet (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.877myjuicer.com/ViewProduct/NutriSteamerJuicerandCooker-ColanderRoaster-byBacktoBasics/55.aspx?gclid=CKa15MGK85QCFQVfFQodtiyhqA#ProductDescription

is one I found............ $5 shipping...........

Looks like yours is better size wise though.

*Edited by: gaudet *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 4, 2008)

I got mine 20 years ago from Back to Basics in Utah, at that time it was $75-80...was a lot of money in the 1980's...But worth every penny. ...It is stainless steel...It has had more use than any item I have ever owned. I lost the handles off the fruit basket in the first years, but it still works fine....I have replaced the hose 3 times. It is a little crusty inside the water pan from our calcium water....but other than that it is still very respectable looking.

For 20 years I have made apple and grape breakfast juices...As well I juiced many other fruits for pancake syrup, jelly and punches.....Then we got into this wine thing....

I love our steamer and many people who see it order one....

I recommend the Stainless one for long term use.

You'll love it!!!


----------



## smurfe (Aug 4, 2008)

gaudet said:


> http://www.877myjuicer.com/ViewProduct/NutriSteamerJuicerandCooker-ColanderRoaster-byBacktoBasics/55.aspx?gclid=CKa15MGK85QCFQVfFQodtiyhqA#ProductDescription
> 
> is one I found............ $5 shipping...........
> 
> Looks like yours is better size wise though.




Yeah, looks like mine is just a tad larger and a heavier gauge stainless but in all honesty, I wouldn't think twice about ordering the one you found if it were going to be used for occasional wine use. Now if you were a gardener and canned lots of stuff you might consider something heavier bit IMHO you found a decent item there considering the $40.00 price difference.


----------



## gaudet (Aug 4, 2008)

Northern Winos:


You could probably use CLR to remove those calcium deposits........ I bet it would be just like new. It works great on coffee pot carafes. Just check to make sure its safe on metals.....


Smurfe:


Even though its cheaper, its 3 liters smaller in size. If I was going to use it for juicing I'd like to do maximum runs.


----------



## Joanie (Aug 4, 2008)

What would happen if you steamed grapes? NW, have you tried that?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 4, 2008)

gaudet said:


> Northern Winos:
> 
> 
> You could probably use CLR to remove those calcium deposits........ I bet it would be just like new. It works great on coffee pot carafes. Just check to make sure its safe on metals.....



My calcium deposits are really thick..I won't even show you....I would be scared if I removed them the pot might leak. Last time I used it a big chunk of the lime flaked off....I suppose I really should try to clean it up.

I loaned it to the neighbor gals last winter...they juiced up some of their father-in-laws Chokecherries...I think they ran it out of water as the bottom looks a little scorched.

If this old one ever leaks I would order another that day...I will never be without a steam juicer.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 4, 2008)

Joan said:


> What would happen if you steamed grapes? NW, have you tried that?



Grapes are some of the first things I ever juiced...I have always grown these Concord/wild type grapes and made breakfast juice....then came this 'wine-thing' and I do make wine with my mason jars of juice.....It is better than Welch's wine and we really enjoy it. 

Probably steam juicing grapes is not the thing to do to your wine grapes....?

I have juiced many combinations of fruits for breakfast juice....Apple/Raspberry...Apple/Raspberry/Rhubarb....Crabapple....Grape....etc.

I have juiced almost every fruit I can get my hands on for wine now....before I was juicing everything for syrups and jellies....Blackberries, Blueberries, Chokecherries....etc.

Tomatoes don't make juice in the steamer...but last year I ran tomatoes through it...threw out the clear juice and used the pulp in the basket for tomato puree...ran it through the food processor...or was it the blender...?..... turned out great. The a friend said she used that clear juice that came out the bottom for soup stock....You could probably make tomato wine if you were so inclined.

Hope you get a steamer and have fun with it....I love my old one....Will never be with out one.


----------



## smokegrub (Aug 7, 2008)

I have the Mehu Liisa and I am delighted with it.


----------



## gaudet (Sep 27, 2008)

Found a pretty decent deal on a Back to Basics N12 steam juicer
http://www.cookware.com/Back-to-Basics-N12-BTB1046.html

Total was 120.99 shipped. This will get me started juicing like you other pros............


----------



## smurfe (Sep 27, 2008)

gaudet said:


> Found a pretty decent deal on a Back to Basics N12 steam juicer
> http://www.cookware.com/Back-to-Basics-N12-BTB1046.html
> 
> Total was 120.99 shipped. This will get me started juicing like you other pros............




That one will work great. Your gonna love it.




Good job going with the stainless version. It out to last you for manymany years.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 27, 2008)

My neighbor just got one like that from 
http://www.canningpantry.com/a12.html
It is really nice and heavy....I think she paid a few dollars less....and I see that they aren't showing one at this time OnLine....Guess you could call them and ask. From them in her order she got a coupon for 20% off her next order...or....$25 off an order over $100....they were back ordered but arrived before the due date.

I see cookware.com will price match.....

Both are good prices for a really nice unit.


----------



## gaudet (Sep 27, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> My neighbor just got one like that from
> http://www.canningpantry.com/a12.html
> It is really nice and heavy....I think she paid a few dollars less....and I see that they aren't showing one at this time OnLine....Guess you could call them and ask. From them in her order she got a coupon for 20% off her next order...or....$25 off an order over $100....they were back ordered but arrived before the due date.
> 
> ...



That's the aluminum one. Most on this thread said to spend the extra $$$ for the stainless it would be better in the long run. But I did see those prices, and I weighed my decision on the opinion of those more experienced than I. Besides, its a birthday gift to myself, if you can't treat yourself right, what kind of world would it be?


----------



## smurfe (Sep 27, 2008)

gaudet said:


> Northern Winos said:
> 
> 
> > My neighbor just got one like that from
> ...




You are correct, that is for an aluminum steamer and is an average price for one, No special there. Click to their stainless version. It is $160 you got a good buy on the one you got. Enjoy!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes...they show the aluminum one, but a couple weeks ago they had a Back to Basics stainless steel one as well, neighbor paid $109.....They may have sold out. It seems many suppliers are saying 'Back Ordered"

Get the Back to Basics Stainless one....My old SS one is still holding together after over 20 years of use....It isn't near as heavy as the new one my neighbor bought....her's will last a lifetime. My manual says 1985...so they do last a very long time.

This time of the year I am using it every 2 or 3 days...alternating my days between fruit juices in the steamer and doing up the tomatoes... feel like I am working in a canning factory.

You will enjoy your new gift....they are a dream toy if you have lots of fruit.

*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## gaudet (Sep 29, 2008)

NW,


does 140 pounds of carlos muscadines count as a lot of fruit???


----------



## grapeman (Sep 29, 2008)

That should make you a few batches. You can use them for just about anything under the sun as NW shows all the time.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 29, 2008)

gaudet said:


> NW,
> 
> 
> does 140 pounds of carlos muscadines count as a lot of fruit???



That's a lot of fruit....especially if you picked it by hand....






How many batches of wine will you get????

So, when you make your wines how about some photos....


----------



## gaudet (Sep 29, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> gaudet said:
> 
> 
> > NW,
> ...




Oh no I didn't hand pick. I think you already saw my slide show.


http://www.finevinewines.com/wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=6419&amp;PN=1


According to Waldo, he uses 42#s for his muscadine wine. I don't know If I will use quite that much. I will shoot for 30-35#'s for a 6 gallon batch. I can probably get 4 batches out of this fruit. so say 120 bottles worth.... I better start collecting. I will split it out over the year, cause I want to make a batch of strawberry in the spring. Hmm, strawberry muscadine......... that might be a possibility.........


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 29, 2008)

I did see the slide show....that was great. Think I'd have brought home more tho.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 30, 2008)

Impressive gaudet...dont know how I missed this post before but I did.


----------



## gaudet (Sep 30, 2008)

Its not that impressive  the diesel did all the hard work. I did the nit picking


----------



## gaudet (Oct 4, 2008)

I got it in yesterday. It is a pretty nice setup. I can't wait to use it. I think I will try it out on some of those lovely muscadines I picked up two weeks ago. Any tips or pointers?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 4, 2008)

Fill the water pan....add frozen fruit to the top basket and boil for one hour....Set a timer....always keep the water pan full....I drain into another pot all the time.....Enjoy!!!


----------



## gaudet (Oct 4, 2008)

Northern,

Do you boil with the lid on or off? Probably a dumb question, but I don't know the answer so I will ask it anyways..............


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 5, 2008)

No...keep the lid on.

This was steaming some raspberries...Throw the frozen packages in and they just melt away and the juice runs out the hose.

Have fun.


----------



## gaudet (Oct 5, 2008)

I have done 4 one gallon bags so far. I started at 8am Central time. So I am about a little more than 1/2 done. So far I have gotten 2 gallons of juice which I collected in 1 gallon glass jugs I sanitized with K-Meta solution. I expect to get at least 3 more quarts out of this.

I placed the pulp from the first run into a strainer bag and might be able to get one more quart out of that. I will squeeze it when it cools enough for me to handle it. 

I noticed that towards the end of the fourth bag that the juice was getting darker. When you put the two jugs side by side one is definely darker than the other. I had been just adding more grapes as I recovered space. I also pressed the pulp down in the steamer basket at times. Should I be concerned about the change in juice color? Am I over cooking the grapes by steam? Am I worrying needlessly?



Probably.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 5, 2008)

I am also doing grapes today. I am doing fresh ones, not frozen. 

I fill the basket and steam them for 1 hour, add more water and steam another ½ hour....Then I dump the pulp into a big bowl. I am on my second basket of grapes now....when they have steamed for 1 ½ hours I will put both batches of pulp together and steam for another hour....then let it drip for awhile.

Yours may be darker because you are mashing them down and squeezing out more color from the skins.

Don't worry so much...this isn't Rocket Science...Just keep steaming and using the pulp in a straining bag will give you even more color.

What kind of grapes are you doing????

Are we having fun yet????







*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## gaudet (Oct 5, 2008)

I am juicing Carlos Muscadines..........

And yes I am having fun.



Close to 3 gallons of pure juice as we speak, I just put bag # 7 in the basket. So I have juiced 7 one gallon bags and I will have over 3 gallons of fresh juice. I plan to start my carlos muscadine in the next day or two. I will pour the fresh juice into my primary to cool with crushed campden. I just finished sanitizing the primary. Then I will drain the remaining juice from the pulp into the gallon jug(s) to measure the last of it.


----------



## gaudet (Oct 5, 2008)

Final tally was 15 quarts of fresh juice from 7 gallon bags of muscadine grapes. I could have probably squeezed out an extra quart from the pulp, but this is plenty for my needs now.

I will can 8 quarts and use the remaining 7 for a 6 gallon batch of wine.

Northern, any tips on the processing for the juice into jars? I have cleaned the jars and I am oven sterilizing them for 30 minutes at 200 degrees. I will then fill the jars to about 1/2 inch from the top and lid them. I will then water bathe them in boiling water for 10-15 minutes. Does that sound right to you?


----------



## Waldo (Oct 5, 2008)

A couple of tips I use when steaming my Muscadines gaudet is I will add a couple of cups of sugar to each load and also, when the begin juicing, I will take that first quart of hot juice and run it back through by just pouring it over the fruit.


----------



## gaudet (Oct 5, 2008)

I did pour hot juice back into the pot, I think you had suggested it to me before. I will admit it took a lot longer than I thought it would to do the juicing, but it wasn't that bad. I just watched some football and checked it periodically. I will be cleaning up my mess in a few minutes after I finish processing the last 4 jars of juice.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like you had a good day.....Your processing sounds righ on too.

I cleaned 21# of Valiant Grapes and got 10 qts of pure juice...will make wine with it.


----------



## gaudet (Oct 5, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Sounds like you had a good day.....Your processing sounds righ on too.
> 
> I cleaned 21# of Valiant Grapes and got 10 qts of pure juice...will make wine with it.



Thanks,

I have done jalapeno jelly but never canned juice. I usually just boil the jars and lids, then pour the hot jelly in and lid em. Never had a problem with it going bad. But I wanted to make sure I was doing the right thing for juice.

I am putting away 8 quarts for future use ( read: more wine)


----------



## pelican (Oct 6, 2008)

When I juice with the steamer, I make sure I have hot, sterile jars and lids ready and waiting and just drain off the juice from the steamer into the jars, then lid them and let them seal as they cool. I haven't steam bathed them afterwards - only had maybe 1 jar not fully seal and grow gunk over the last year or so. 


Maybe I ought to steam process them, but with sterile (steamed) juice, going into sterile jars with sterile lids, all hot -- treating them like jelly and just letting them self seal seems to be enough. 


Just my 2 cents, open to having corrective feedback if this is way wrong way to do this! 


(Mrs.) Pelican


----------



## gaudet (Oct 6, 2008)

pelican said:


> When I juice with the steamer, I make sure I have hot, sterile jars and lids ready and waiting and just drain off the juice from the steamer into the jars, then lid them and let them seal as they cool. I haven't steam bathed them afterwards - only had maybe 1 jar not fully seal and grow gunk over the last year or so.
> 
> 
> Maybe I ought to steam process them, but with sterile (steamed) juice, going into sterile jars with sterile lids, all hot -- treating them like jelly and just letting them self seal seems to be enough.
> ...



Thats the way I feel too Mrs. Pelican, but Mrs. Gaudet is a touch paranoid about processing canned items, so away we go


----------



## jobe05 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats what I did with my Plums that I juiced. Their still on the dinning room table looking good............. 

Actually they look like they need a few pounds of sugar and a package of yeast.........



*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Waldo (Oct 6, 2008)

jobe05 said:


> Thats what I did with my Plums that I juiced. Their still on the dinning room table looking good.............
> 
> Actually they look like they need a few pounds of sugar and a package of yeast.........




By gawddddd boy..what you waiting on...lets get er done !!!!


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 20, 2008)

Very helpful everyone. Thank you!!!


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Nov 20, 2008)

Has anyone ever tryed one of the Jack Lalanne juicers? How would something like that work for juicing? I figure the wine wouldprobably be harder to clear, but patience is something the good nuns instilled in me!


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 21, 2008)

I Would think the juicer would work pretty well.

I remember my first gallon of Scuppernong wine was done from the juice that came out of a juicer, and your right, took a little longer to clear. Perhaps back then if I had known more about using pectic enzyme it may not have been so bad.

However, I didn't use the pulp, and wouldn't use it now from a juicer because it breaks the seeds up, which I would think would give some wines an off flavor.


----------



## termini (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a question about steaming...... I was slicing up the apples, freezing them for about a week, and then steaming them for frozen juice to be used later.---Now I also have applesthat havefrozen on the tree, but are now looking a little soft, or tan-ish ( light brown), are they too far gone?----have they thawed out in the sun and refrozen too much? Should I write them off for this year? *Edited by: termini *


----------

